# Scfi Technology / Ancient World



## halfdan (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey..i try to do some research on that Topic. I wan't to write something in that direction but lacking of some Ideas/breakpoints.
So i look for Books, Games, Movies/TV Shows..

I wanted to do something like Prä Astronautic. Means - the World is pretty primitive. No advanced technologys but they where or get visited from another Dimension/Planet from a much more evolved Species. What are some cool Stuff you encountered?
I mean straightforward..a highly advanced Alienrace even would wipe out modern Humanity..so how can a World with Axe & Sword deal with this..
Mayxbe this Technology is also what they call Magic in the World, or Magic is more Psi-Stuff..and or its just a much better understanding of the Mind/Spirituality.

Hope you can understand what i mean..english is not my native language. ^^'


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 22, 2019)

As an idea of what has been done, you may want to look at Stargate franchise. There you have civilisations at several different [and mixed] technological levels in conflict with each other, especially in the TV shows.


----------



## Malik (Mar 23, 2019)

halfdan said:


> I mean straightforward..a highly advanced Alienrace even would wipe out modern Humanity..so how can a World with Axe & Sword deal with this.



This is the big question, right here. One component of the technothriller is overcoming a looming technological disaster through human agency, by which I mean something that we can do that the technology can't, whether it be something intangible like love or something objective like shooting an arrow through a robot's camera. The end of Independence Day when Jeff Goldblum uploads the virus. Jurassic Park when they manage to outsmart the velociraptors (or the movie, when they throw the breaker). It's the opposite of the _deus ex machina _ending. It's something that we had the capability to do all along, we just didn't realize it. Cracking that code as an author is really fun because it forces me to take a long, hard look at what it means to be human.


----------

